# AMD Thread-ripper 3960 X / 3970 X



## fraz (Jul 29, 2021)

Hello,

Most of my CPU's are Intel - I'd like to get this straight out of the way before I ask what I'm about to ask! - I do have some AMD CPU's like the record breaking FX8350 -  ! - Only joking! - And some Ryzen!

OK, if anyone here has tried / & or used the AMD Thread-ripper 3rd GEN such as 3960 X or 3970 X - For recording / attempting to record (and failing) - ! - Or used one as a slave machine or what ever - Please post here - Thanks.

Some people think the performance of 3960 X / 3970 X is similar to (3950 X) - On mainstream platform - Thanks


----------



## Pictus (Jul 30, 2021)

The current Threadripper is not good for audio(KONTAKT), if want something now, get
AMD Ryzen 5950x
Look https://vi-control.net/community/th...st-any-suggestions.110952/page-3#post-4854121

But if you can wait a bit for the ultimate CPU, AMD Threadripper 5000(Chagal)








AMD Zen 3 Powered Ryzen Threadripper 'Chagal' HEDT CPUs Rumored For Launch In August, Availability in September


AMD's next-generation Ryzen Threadripper HEDT CPUs based on the Zen 3 core architecture are expected to launch in August




wccftech.com


----------



## Pictus (Aug 16, 2021)

Check the links in my first link, not VEP but may give an idea...


----------



## Pictus (Aug 18, 2021)

AMD Ryzen Threadripper 5000 Product Line Revealed 
https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd-ryzen-threadripper-5000-product-line-revealed.html


----------



## tebling (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm using a 3970X. At first I had terrible issues with CPU performance in Cubase. Then I found out the problem was related to hyperthreading. See my post on a related thread for details. After that, I've been using it almost daily for the past seven months with zero problems. It's a beast of a CPU!


----------

